# 1995 black phantom owners



## fxo550 (Jun 25, 2021)

I have blank certificate of authenticity how nice is this.


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice to have but if it doesn't match the number under the crank it doesn't mean much.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 25, 2021)

phantom said:


> Nice to have but if it doesn't match the number under the crank it doesn't mean much.



Do a close up,no numbers is blank


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 25, 2021)

Certificate of authenticity of a reproduction. Fantastic!


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 25, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Certificate of authenticity of a reproduction. Fantastic!



Yes! You have one?


----------



## phantom (Jun 25, 2021)

fxo550 said:


> Do a close up,no numbers is blank



I get it......put whatever your # is in the blank. To the best of my knowledge they all come blank. At lest my three are blank. Find  a good local printer and you could have all 5,000 of them.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 25, 2021)

phantom said:


> I get it......put whatever your # is in the blank. To the best of my knowledge they all come blank. At lest my three are blank. Find  a good local printer and you could have all 5,000 of them.
> 
> View attachment 1435874
> 
> View attachment 1435886



I have about 10 but just one bike


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 25, 2021)

phantom said:


> I get it......put whatever your # is in the blank. To the best of my knowledge they all come blank. At lest my three are blank. Find  a good local printer and you could have all 5,000 of them.
> 
> View attachment 1435874
> 
> View attachment 1435886



If you know anybody that need one,i am selling those. Look in the for sale parts thread.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 27, 2021)

fxo550 said:


> If you know anybody that need one,i am selling those. Look in the for sale parts thread.




So do you have any way to authenticate these certificates of authenticity?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> So do you have any way to authenticate these certificates of authenticity?



This is why a lot of certificates--on anything from autographs to sports memorabilia mean almost nothing. I fail to see the point of having a certificate of authenticity on a reproduction! V/r Shawn


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 27, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> This is why a lot of certificates--on anything from autographs to sports memorabilia mean almost nothing. I fail to see the point of having a certificate of authenticity on a reproduction! V/r Shawn




The 1995 year Phantoms were just a way for the Current Schwinn Company to commemorate Schwinn's iconic 100 year anniversary!

Love them or hate them, they were a great quality bike made in the Good-Ole USA!

These were supposed to be a limited production run of 5000 bikes, and these certificates were just to document a bike in that limited run. But from what I have seen in the discussions about this bike, Schwinn fell way short of selling all 5000 bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 28, 2021)

Before it closed, the local bike shop near me had a display with an original Black Phantom and a 100th anniversary reproduction. The original seemed nicer to me, but the 100th anniversary also seemed quite well done, at least just looking at it. [You don't know about things like bearing surface hardening, wear on running gear, etc. unless you tear into a bike.] But compared to the later reproductions that were made abroad, the 100th seemed pretty good. I'm sure an anniversary model on the road would sure turn heads. This is the bike that most non-bike people think of "old fat tire bike", well this or the bike on the beer display at the store. If I found one for a good price, I'd probably buy it for rail trail riding. It's too hilly in my usual places for one of them.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

So it is interesting to note that these 100th year anniversary Phantoms were still offered in 1999

Here is a pic from page 57 of the 99 catalog


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 5, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> So it is interesting to note that these 100th year anniversary Phantoms were still offered in 1999
> 
> Here is a pic from page 57 of the 99 catalog
> 
> View attachment 1441705



 Were they using up parts they had already manufactured? Am I correct that the bikes did not sell as well as expected?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Were they using up parts they had already manufactured? Am I correct that the bikes did not sell as well as expected?




Good questions. I would assume the bikes were all built on the original production run? And then just offered every year until sold?


----------



## tim elder (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

tim elder said:


> View attachment 1441730View attachment 1441730




??????


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> So it is interesting to note that these 100th year anniversary Phantoms were still offered in 1999
> 
> Here is a pic from page 57 of the 99 catalog
> 
> View attachment 1441705




I wonder if that's just added in for some kind of history or if there really were some 95 Phantoms still available. I was under the impression they were pretty much sold out to the Dealers way before 1999.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I wonder is that's just added in for some kind of history or if there really were some 95 Phantoms still available. I was under the impression they were pretty much sold out to the Dealers way before 1999.




They are in the 95 through 99 catalogs I just went through. So I am assuming they were aviliable for those years?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 5, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> They are in the 95 through 99 catalogs I just went through. So I am assuming they were aviliable for those years?



Considering the original retail price, that may be true. The $500 Covid Phantoms sold out in a flash.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 5, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Considering the original retail price, that may be true. The $500 Covid Phantoms sold out in a flash.




Yep, and I see the 2020 Phantoms selling for over $1000 bucks on Ebay


----------



## Oilit (Jul 7, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, and I see the 2020 Phantoms selling for over $1000 bucks on Ebay



I've heard that the price was nearly $3,000.00 in 1995, but I've also heard that some were discounted. Still, that sounds high.


----------



## phantom (Jul 7, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've heard that the price was nearly $3,000.00 in 1995, but I've also heard that some were discounted. Still, that sounds high.



Some people actually paid more than $3K when they first came out. I bought three boxed in 1996 one of each color for $1,200 each.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 7, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I've heard that the price was nearly $3,000.00 in 1995, but I've also heard that some were discounted. Still, that sounds high.




I think I read somewhere they retailed for $2800.00 +/- and dealer cost was near the $1800.00 mark?


----------

